# DIRECTV Application for iPhone 1.9.4 - Issues & Discussion



## Greg Alsobrook

The DIRECTV Application for iPhone 1.9.4 is now available in the App Store. If you have the iPhone App installed, you should be prompted for an upgrade.

Updates:
- New graphical look

New Features:
- Manual Record - Record a channel for a set amount of time.
- Quick record, swipe across a title to quickly record
- Other airings/episodes - see future airings of a specific episode or upcoming episodes for a program
- Remember searches - easily access your recent searches
- Order PPV - Order a movie or event in front of your TV without the need for a phone line. Ordering applies to all receivers in your home

App Store Link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/directv/id307386350?mt=8


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Just downloaded it on my iPod touch. App looks good!


----------



## SockMonkey

Kudos to the DirecTV iPhone app devs. This new interface is slick. And the new features (manual record, swipe to record, and other showings) are very welcome additions to an already slick app! All I can say is, AWESOME!!!

I would love to see the iPhone app designers hook up with the DVR menu design team. We need this slick look in the DVR menus. 

Bob


----------



## dpeters11

Looks like there is more to the new features than graphical and manual record:

Quick record, swipe across a title to quickly record
other airings/episodes
remember searches
order PPV


----------



## Earl Bonovich

dpeters11 said:


> Looks like there is more to the new features than graphical and manual record:


That is Apple's new layout in iTunes, you have to hit the "more" button on the far right, to open up the full listing of new features.


----------



## dpeters11

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is Apple's new layout in iTunes, you have to hit the "more" button on the far right, to open up the full listing of new features.


I was in the app store on my Touch when I saw I had 9 updates, and this was one of them, with the full list. Downloading now!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

dpeters11 said:


> Looks like there is more to the new features than graphical and manual record:


My mistake. Updated.


----------



## hdfan1

I am noticing one big problem with the new upgrade. My local channels have all disappeared from the listings.


----------



## dpeters11

hdfan1 said:


> I am noticing one big problem with the new upgrade. My local channels have all disappeared from the listings.


Looks fine in Cincy. Are your locals Dayton?


----------



## hdfan1

Actually the more I look at it there are even more channels missing. The local channels are missing, the 101 network is not on the listing and all the Starz channels are missing and ESPN2 is missing.


----------



## hdfan1

dpeters11 said:


> Looks fine in Cincy. Are your locals Dayton?


Yes my locals are Dayton. It is really strange I missing a lot of channels. I never had a problem before doing this upgrade.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

hdfan1 said:


> Yes my locals are Dayton. It is really strange I missing a lot of channels. I never had a problem before doing this upgrade.


Try logging in as "guest" but using your zip code and report back your findings. Thanks.


----------



## hdfan1

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Try logging in as "guest" but using your zip code and report back your findings. Thanks.


I logged out and checked under guest with my zip code and I am seeing the same issues. Several random channels are completely missing from the listings.


----------



## SockMonkey

No problems here in the Baltimore area. All my locals are showing up.


----------



## VandyCWG

just loaded this up on my touch! NICE!!!

KUDOS DirecTV!


----------



## Alebob911

Just updated and looks good! I have my locals here in the Sacramento DMA. I just noticed I am not seeing the 101 channel as well.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

I've logged in and am missing locals as well. Although locals are there; they just are NOT the correct ones (displaying ones from another area).

I have also tryied loggin in "guest" mode and manually entering my zip code when prompted with the same results.


----------



## jsmuga

Like the look and the new features. Great App......
I have all my locals.


----------



## hdfan1

The missing channels issue for me is now fixed. I can now see all channels including locals.


----------



## VARTV

All channels listed here in the Virginia Beach/Norfolk market...


----------



## ejhuzy

hdfan1 said:


> The missing channels issue for me is now fixed. I can now see all channels including locals.


I had the same issue last night. I was missing 90% of my local channels. I just checked now and they are back in the list.

New GUI looks nice BTW.


----------



## Maleman

Anyway of getting this application to show my favorite channels only? I hate having all the "filler" channels that I or most people don't watch.

Thanks


----------



## keith_benedict

Search For Shows is broken. Try searching for "Modern Family" with or without quotes. With quotes, no results are returned. Without quotes, many results are returned, but none of them are "Modern Family". Now, do a Search by Channel, select your local ABC affiliate, then scroll to Wednesday, 2/24, at 8pm and 9pm. You'll see that "Modern Family" will show at both of those times.


----------



## SockMonkey

keith_benedict said:


> Search For Shows is broken. Try searching for "Modern Family" with or without quotes. With quotes, no results are returned. Without quotes, many results are returned, but none of them are "Modern Family". Now, do a Search by Channel, select your local ABC affiliate, then scroll to Wednesday, 2/24, at 8pm and 9pm. You'll see that "Modern Family" will show at both of those times.


This search worked for me. Used "Modern Family" (with the quotes) as my search phrase.

Bob


----------



## keith_benedict

SockMonkey said:


> This search worked for me. Used "Modern Family" (with the quotes) as my search phrase.
> 
> Bob


I get nothing. What's worse is that it takes me to a page that says they're having problems. Attached is what I get if I search for Modern.


----------



## jpoet

hdfan1 said:


> The missing channels issue for me is now fixed. I can now see all channels including locals.


OTA are still missing. Since Directv still does not have all the locals in HD, I need OTA.

John


----------



## keith_benedict

Another interesting issue. When I search for a show that's on a local network (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC), it doesn't always show me the entry for the local network. In my case, NASCAR is on KTXL, FOX 40. As you can see from this screenshot, it's only showing the entry for the West Coast FOX feed (which I can't even get). If I browse FOX 40 using Browse by Channel, I can see the entry for the race listed in the guide for that channel.

Additionally, doing the same search twice doesn't yield the same results. The attached screenshots were taken using Search for Shows with the keyword NASCAR. You can see, the first search returns 2 results; while the 2nd returns 3 results. The second is actually closest to being correct. Although, it's missing several shows titled NASCAR Racing on the Speed Channel.

So, I guess individual results may vary. I'm not going to trust the Search, since it's obviously broken for me.


----------



## SockMonkey

Keith,

Have you tried uninstalling the app completely and then reinstalling? It's worth a shot to see if your problem goes away. Also, have you checked the same queries on DirecTV.com? Just curious if the problem could be with your account and not necessarily the app itself.

Bob



keith_benedict said:


> Another interesting issue. When I search for a show that's on a local network (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC), it doesn't always show me the entry for the local network. In my case, NASCAR is on KTXL, FOX 40. As you can see from this screenshot, it's only showing the entry for the West Coast FOX feed (which I can't even get). If I browse FOX 40 using Browse by Channel, I can see the entry for the race listed in the guide for that channel.
> 
> Additionally, doing the same search twice doesn't yield the same results. The attached screenshots were taken using Search for Shows with the keyword NASCAR. You can see, the first search returns 2 results; while the 2nd returns 3 results. The second is actually closest to being correct. Although, it's missing several shows titled NASCAR Racing on the Speed Channel.
> 
> So, I guess individual results may vary. I'm not going to trust the Search, since it's obviously broken for me.


----------



## keith_benedict

SockMonkey said:


> Keith,
> 
> Have you tried uninstalling the app completely and then reinstalling? It's worth a shot to see if your problem goes away. Also, have you checked the same queries on DirecTV.com? Just curious if the problem could be with your account and not necessarily the app itself.
> 
> Bob


Great idea!

I tried the same queries on m.directv.com and received complete (accurate) listings. Very, very strange. It's hard to imagine that they would create new code to perform the searches. I'm kind of at a loss here as to why the results are so different.

I followed the instructions on iTunes to fill out a customer service query at directv.com/email. They got back to me shortly with a canned response and said somebody would call me within 48-hours. This is really more of an annoyance than a "real" problem. But, if others are experiencing the same issues without really knowing it, they may wind up missing recordings that they shouldn't.


----------



## keith_benedict

SockMonkey said:


> Keith,
> 
> Have you tried uninstalling the app completely and then reinstalling? It's worth a shot to see if your problem goes away. Also, have you checked the same queries on DirecTV.com? Just curious if the problem could be with your account and not necessarily the app itself.
> 
> Bob


Uninstalling and re-installing fixed the problem. Very strange. Bad cache of guide data?

Edit: Nope. Still missing many NASCAR Racing items, including the guide item for my local FOX affiliate.


----------



## TheKnobber

Anyone know if they are ever going to add the ability to add recording time to the end of a program? Whenever I program my sports shows from the iPhone I can never add 30min or an hour in case of overtime. Very annoying.


----------



## keith_benedict

Somebody at Directv got involved yesterday and was able to figure out what was going on. The app now seems to work for me.

Big thanks to Earl who also offered to help debug the issue.


----------



## SockMonkey

keith_benedict said:


> Somebody at Directv got involved yesterday and was able to figure out what was going on. The app now seems to work for me.
> 
> Big thanks to Earl who also offered to help debug the issue.


So, out of curiosity, was it something on the DirecTV side with your account? Or perhaps with their data for your locale? Just curious so we have some idea of what to tell people who have this problem in the future.

Thanks and glad to hear you're back up and running.
Bob

P.S. I was a daily reader/contributor to these forums for a while. Lately, however, I have not been able to be as frequent a visitor. So ,when did Earl come back? That's great news. Welcome back Earl, nice to see your name again!


----------



## keith_benedict

SockMonkey said:


> So, out of curiosity, was it something on the DirecTV side with your account? Or perhaps with their data for your locale? Just curious so we have some idea of what to tell people who have this problem in the future.
> 
> Thanks and glad to hear you're back up and running.
> Bob
> 
> P.S. I was a daily reader/contributor to these forums for a while. Lately, however, I have not been able to be as frequent a visitor. So ,when did Earl come back? That's great news. Welcome back Earl, nice to see your name again!


I have no clue what they actually did, but here's the email they sent me after they finished.

I haven't actually been very active on this board for quite a while, so I had no clue Earl stepped away.

---------------------------

Response (James H ID U9314) - 02/18/2010 08:12 PM
Dear Mr. Benedict,

Thank you for writing us. I apologize for any trouble you experienced with the iPhone DVR Scheduler app. In order to research your concerns, it was necessary to reset your online account password. Your password is now "DIRECTV1." You can change your password the next time you log into directv.com. Please note that all passwords are case sensitive at this time. Additionally, make sure you enter the password we provided "DIRECTV1" in all capital letters.

I have checked and can verify that the Search feature on the iPhone app is working right now, so please try visiting it again.

We're always working to ensure the integrity of our site, and our track record is pretty good. Customer feedback helps alert us to areas that need improvement and we do appreciate you reporting the trouble you had to us. I hope you won't have trouble accessing our site again.

Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

James H ID U9314
DIRECTV Resolution Specialist


----------



## SockMonkey

Ok, sounds like they had to reset something on your account so the app wasn't really the problem. The data was. Good to know, thanks.

Earl was the main moderator of these forums when I first showed up here. Then one day he announced that he'd be leaving the forums (or at least not posting). My understanding is that he was always around reading the posts, but was not "allowed" by his employer to post here. It was probably about 2 years ago that he left. Good to see him back.

Bob



keith_benedict said:


> I have no clue what they actually did, but here's the email they sent me after they finished.
> 
> I haven't actually been very active on this board for quite a while, so I had no clue Earl stepped away.
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> Response (James H ID U9314) - 02/18/2010 08:12 PM
> Dear Mr. Benedict,
> 
> Thank you for writing us. I apologize for any trouble you experienced with the iPhone DVR Scheduler app. In order to research your concerns, it was necessary to reset your online account password. Your password is now "DIRECTV1." You can change your password the next time you log into directv.com. Please note that all passwords are case sensitive at this time. Additionally, make sure you enter the password we provided "DIRECTV1" in all capital letters.
> 
> I have checked and can verify that the Search feature on the iPhone app is working right now, so please try visiting it again.
> 
> We're always working to ensure the integrity of our site, and our track record is pretty good. Customer feedback helps alert us to areas that need improvement and we do appreciate you reporting the trouble you had to us. I hope you won't have trouble accessing our site again.
> 
> Thanks again for writing.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> James H ID U9314
> DIRECTV Resolution Specialist


----------



## Earl Bonovich

keith_benedict said:


> I haven't actually been very active on this board for quite a while, so I had no clue Earl stepped away.


I had to step away, when I accepted my job at DIRECTV.
I just recently came back, in the CE area to discuss TVApps.

You won't see me around as much as I used to be, not even remotely close


----------



## SockMonkey

Earl Bonovich said:


> I had to step away, when I accepted my job at DIRECTV.
> I just recently came back, in the CE area to discuss TVApps.
> 
> You won't see me around as much as I used to be, not even remotely close


You know, I don't think I ever knew for sure that you took a job with them, but it was what I though had happened. No matter how much you're around (or not), it's good to see your name back on here. Oh, and congrats on the DirecTV job (better late than never).

Didn't mean to hijack the iPhone app thread, so I'll shut up now! 
Bob


----------



## Mike Bertelson

I love this app. I use it alot...mostly because I can not because I need to but still, it's pretty dang cool. 

Mike


----------



## rccoleman

I was baffled at why it couldn't find "Throttle Junkies" yesterday no matter how I framed the search, and now it says that it's "Temporarily experiencing difficulties" and quits. I've tried reinstalling the app and it doesn't change the situation.

Regarding the "Throttle Junkies" search, everything but the app could find it (my HR20-100, zap2it, tvguide.com, etc.), and it even showed up in the app if I browsed to the channel and scrolled through the programs. Once I found it manually in the app by browsing, I could set up a Series Link to it.

Something was clearly wrong with the indexing or search functionality.

Rob


----------



## rnwjr

1.9.5 is now available!


----------



## Go Beavs

I just downloaded the app to my iPod Touch and I seem to have Boise, ID locals mixed into my regular Portland locals.

I don't see the extra channels on my Directv online account, that seems ok. I tried logging in as a guest on my iPod and used my zip code and I still see the Boise channels.

These are the extras...

3 KBCI HD
3 KBCI
4 KAID2 HD
4 KAID HD
4 KAID
7 KTVB HD
7 KTVB
9 KNIN HD
9 KNIN
11 KIVI HD
11 KIVI
13 KTRV HD
13 KTRV
39 KKJB HD
39 KKJB

Weird...


----------



## Hutchinshouse

rnwjr said:


> 1.9.5 is now available!


So far working ok. I don't see anything new. Must have been bug fixes.


----------



## dpeters11

Trying to figure out manual recording. You can set it as recurring, but no control over days, except the first day. I was trying to use it to set Daily Show up as manual since it is so problematic as a normal series. Any way of at least saying all weekdays, etc?


----------



## badlydrawnboy

dpeters11 said:


> Trying to figure out manual recording. You can set it as recurring, but no control over days, except the first day. I was trying to use it to set Daily Show up as manual since it is so problematic as a normal series. Any way of at least saying all weekdays, etc?


Daily Show and Colbert are fixable now..

Create a Wishlist Search for.

colbert NNOT discuss CCHAN 249, First Run Only
stewart NNOT slant CCHAN 249, First-Run Only.


----------



## jhillestad

how about a channel FILTER so I can display only the channels I actually watch without sifting through the entire LIST ! I love the app but why cant they add a ' favorites ' list so I can narrow down the shows.


----------



## TBlazer07

The service seems to be down more than it's up. Been getting "sorry we are experiencing technical difficulties" for 2 days now and also quite often over the last couple weeks.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

TBlazer07 said:


> The service seems to be down more than it's up. Been getting "sorry we are experiencing technical difficulties" for 2 days now and also quite often over the last couple weeks.


Have you upgraded to v1.9.5?

Mike


----------



## SockMonkey

Today I am getting the error message too. I have the most recent version. Before today I had not been getting the error (although I did not attempt to use the app in the last few days).

Bob


----------



## Mike Bertelson

I just checked mine and it's working properly. 

I tested it both with and without WiFi.

Mike


----------



## davring

It was up early ths morning, down around noon, up again a while ago and down again now. "Sorry we are experiencing technical difficulties"


----------



## TBlazer07

MicroBeta said:


> I just checked mine and it's working properly.
> 
> I tested it both with and without WiFi.
> 
> Mike


Every time I have had needed to use it it's been down the last few days. Obviously I don't try it 24/7 but when I have needed it it's always "Sorry we are experiencing technical difficulties" both with 3G and WiFi. I'm sure it works fine when I don't need it.


----------



## dennisj00

It's been down this morning since I tried around 9am to schedule something. I finally changed DVRs and had to schedule manually!!!


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

dennisj00 said:


> It's been down this morning since I tried around 9am to schedule something. I finally changed DVRs and had to schedule manually!!!


I've been using it all morning and am on it right now via wifi. I also tried it via 3G at the time I first read the above post. It's working with no issues for me except I am picking up other locals stations in the guide that I can not actually receive from my location as well my normal local market. I've posted this issue for the last 2 updates.


----------



## TBlazer07

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> I've been using it all morning and am on it right now via wifi. I also tried it via 3G at the time I first read the above post. It's working with no issues for me except I am picking up other locals stations in the guide that I can not actually receive from my location as well my normal local market. I've posted this issue for the last 2 updates.


At this moment 3:44PM EDST (via Wifi or 3G) I am still getting "Sorry we are experiencing technical difficulties" and have been getting it for at least the last 3 days whenever I tried to access it wherever I have been in New Jersey.

Any idea what could be causing it? All my other apps work fine as does the browser on my iPhone 3GS. Had the same problem here in North Jersey as well as in south Jersey yesterday so it isn't my wifi or my local cell which is about 500 yards ATCF from my house.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

TBlazer07 said:


> At this moment 3:44PM EDST (via Wifi or 3G) I am still getting "Sorry we are experiencing technical difficulties" and have been getting it for at least the last 3 days whenever I tried to access it wherever I have been in New Jersey.
> 
> Any idea what could be causing it? All my other apps work fine as does the browser on my iPhone 3GS. Had the same problem here in North Jersey as well as in south Jersey yesterday so it isn't my wifi or my local cell which is about 500 yards ATCF from my house.


Still working fine for me here. 

Is your iPhone unmodified or jailbroken? If so, do you have 3g unrestrictor installed? If so is the DirecTV app selected within it? If so, unselect it doesn't need to be selected in order to work properly.
Have you tried removing and reinstalling the DirecTV application itself?
Have you tried to do the "reset network settings" option from the settings/general/reset/reset network settings" area?


----------



## SockMonkey

It still didn't work for me a few minutes ago. So I deleted the app and reinstalled it. It's now working fine. Not sure why something would have caused problems with the install on my iPhone 3GS. I have not jailbroken my phone.

Bob


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Try this, *tap the screen to get the details of the error*, then go to Settings->DIRECTV, clear your login information, and then restart the app.

Mike


----------



## Earl Bonovich

When you guys get a technical error page... I need the details from the second screen... tap the screen, to get the full detail.


----------



## TBlazer07

MicroBeta said:


> Try this, go to Settings->DIRECTV, clear your login information, and then restart the app.
> 
> Mike


Duhhhhh, that worked.  The "we're having technical problems" message sure was misleading. Grassyass.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

TBlazer07 said:


> Duhhhhh, that worked.  The "we're having technical problems" message sure was misleading. Grassyass.


Actually... it is there, because as you will see if you tap the screen...
You will see an error message... There is a technical problem that is being investigated.

Clearing the login, resets a key piece of information... and the problem clears it self.


----------



## davring

Earl Bonovich said:


> Clearing the login, resets a key piece of information... and the problem clears it self.


Worked perfectly, thanks Earl.


----------



## TBlazer07

TBlazer07 said:


> Duhhhhh, that worked.  The "we're having technical problems" message sure was misleading. Grassyass.





Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually... it is there, because as you will see if you tap the screen...
> You will see an error message... There is a technical problem that is being investigated.
> 
> Clearing the login, resets a key piece of information... and the problem clears it self.


Sorry, you lost me .... what is (was) there? I tapped the screen and the only response I got was when I hit the links to the DirecTV forum and the other link on the main screen. No other messages. Would it have told me I needed to log out and back in to resolve the issue? If not then I would still have been waiting for someone to tell me to do that.  I couldn't get to any "second" screen or error message.


----------



## davring

TBlazer07 said:


> Sorry, you lost me .... what is (was) there? I tapped the screen and the only response I got was when I hit the links to the DirecTV forum and the other link on the main screen. No other messages. Would it have told me I needed to log out and back in to resolve the issue? If not then I would still have been waiting for someone to tell me to do that.  I couldn't get to any "second" screen or error message.


Go to "settings"(on the iPhone) > DirecTV and clear the login. Go to the App and sign back in.


----------



## Maleman

SockMonkey said:


> It still didn't work for me a few minutes ago. So I deleted the app and reinstalled it. It's now working fine. Not sure why something would have caused problems with the install on my iPhone 3GS. I have not jailbroken my phone.
> 
> Bob


Exactly what I had to do. Weird. I do have a jailbroken phone. Still weird. But its working now and I love this app.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

TBlazer07 said:


> Sorry, you lost me .... what is (was) there? I tapped the screen and the only response I got was when I hit the links to the DirecTV forum and the other link on the main screen. No other messages. Would it have told me I needed to log out and back in to resolve the issue? If not then I would still have been waiting for someone to tell me to do that.  I couldn't get to any "second" screen or error message.


When on a technical error message screen, if you tap the screen in a space where there is no text or link, you will be taken to a more detailed screen... with more detail on the error


----------



## mikefeuer

Why didn't I just come here first to see to clear the log-in information !

My methoed following instructions:
1. Technical difficulties...follow instructions to go to the forum, read to touch screen get error code. 
2. Write to Directv explaining problem and advising of error code. 
3. Now we're getting somewhere...a reply from Directv: We're sorry that we've been unable to resolve your concerns via email. We'd like to speak with you to try to help. Due to the complexity of your issue we feel that this is the best way to assist you. Please call DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN at 1-888-667-7463 and choose the option to speak to a technical assistant. Our Technical Support agents are trained to walk you through a number of troubleshooting steps which are too difficult to try to talk through over email.

On hold:.... Yes, sir thank you for waiting. There is a problem with technical difficulties that is being investigated ongoing... But, I say, the last message with closed comments an no indication of this is dated March 8th. ... 

Why didn't I know better...


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Earl Bonovich said:


> When on a technical error message screen, if you tap the screen in a space where there is no text or link, you will be taken to a more detailed screen... with more detail on the error


When I had this problem I had that screen come up but I had to exit out before I could write it down. Every time after that, nothing happened when I tapped the screen. After I read about checking the error info I tried numerous times. I even shut down the phone and restarted to see if I could get it again to no avail.

It seems that once it gives you the error info you can't get to it again.

Mike


----------



## pappasbike

Wish I had come to this thread first. Following someone else's review on the app store I deleted the app from my phone then restored it from itunes on my computer. It then worked for me once I relogged in. Would have been simpler to just clear the log in info as you guys have suggested. Today 3/22 is the first time I've ever seen this issue. After logging back in I did initially get another error message when I tried to set a recording but when I tried it again it succeeded. Must be some issues floating around satellite world!


----------



## dennisj00

0001 
System Error
(a blank field ??)
DIRECTV
Error Code:1


Edit: Then clearing login worked. . .


----------



## Herdfan

Earl Bonovich said:


> Earl Bonovich said:
> 
> 
> 
> When on a technical error message screen, if you tap the screen in a space where there is no text or link, you will be taken to a more detailed screen... with more detail on the error
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
Click to expand...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

If you are receiving the SYSTEM ERROR, immediately on startup.... then do the following steps.

1) Exit the application
2) Open the Apple/iPhone settings app
3) Select DIRECTV
4) Turn on the Clear Login Option
5) Exit Settings
6) Start the DIRECTV App
7) Re-Enter your login credentials

That should clear the issue for anyone that is having a System Error issue


----------



## TBlazer07

Earl Bonovich said:


> When on a technical error message screen, if you tap the screen in a space where there is no text or link, you will be taken to a more detailed screen... with more detail on the error


Like I said earlier, I didn't get that screen. I tapped everything except the water on my knee. The only thing that "responded" was the forum links.

I did get it working when I read HERE to re-logon.

My point was, the "average Joe" who doesn't hang out here would never have a clue as to what the problem was EVEN if they found the "error screen" which would have had to been purely by accident because that screen gives the user no information at all and as another user posted DirecTV "support" doesn't have a clue either when the "fix" was so simple.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

TBlazer07 said:


> Like I said earlier, I didn't get that screen. I tapped everything except the water on my knee. The only thing that "responded" was the forum links.
> 
> I did get it working when I read HERE to re-logon.
> 
> My point was, the "average Joe" who doesn't hang out here would never have a clue as to what the problem was EVEN if they found the "error screen" which would have had to been purely by accident because that screen gives the user no information at all and as another user posted DirecTV "support" doesn't have a clue either when the "fix" was so simple.


- The technical error page, and the tapping of the screen, was done like that by design. Average Joe doesn't care on the technical details on why it was failing.. just that it was failing.

- We have posted the information at forums.directv.com, so the site where the users are sent to now has the same information we have shared here.

- Our CSR tier have been informed on how to get to the technical error screen, and what to do in most of the error cases.

So as to my the other user posted that the support didn't have a clue... As usually that is going to be on a case by case basis.

We are going to make a small change, for that technical error screen... to make it clear where you can get more details on the error though.


----------



## pappasbike

Earl, it would also be helpful to somehow reference an issue like this on the app store site of the DTV app at least for iphones. I tend to go there first to see if others are mentioning the issue in recent reviews. Or if possible to add the re-login instructions to the support site that the link on the app site takes you to.

Actually I just did click on that link and see that you've added a stickie thread to the support page. To me that's the most effective way to get the info out about such an issue. Good job.


----------



## dennisj00

Searches are not completing . . . program quits back to icon screen. Tried several different ones that work on the DVR. . . 'Wall Street' 'Michael Douglas' . . . all crash out.

Edit: On Touch, V. 1.3.7 (I need to update) the program just spins and spins on a search. . . no return.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

Searches are busted as all get out right now, the whole app quits. I'm using WiFi. I did schedule two remote recordings (not using search) over the same WiFi link though.


----------



## dennisj00

Remote scheduling with the iPhone is broken. At 9:44 I scheduled a 10AM show and History shows Remote Booking Today 9:44 Failed

"This remote recording (serial#=####) was not recorded because the program was no longer available (3010/0/)"


----------



## Phil T

I had the same issue and message trying to record the shuttle launch last weekend. My guess is the guide listing changed after I set the recording.


----------



## dennisj00

I would think if the program you want to record is still in the listing, it should be available to schedule remotely. At least within the last few minutes.

Or there should be some warning on the remote application.


----------



## perilous

The app is a good idea, BUT hit and miss on some recordings (due to priorities?) and do not know how to add paddings to live events....this is main reason I tried this!!! "Hey...I forgot to record the hockey game...." Get home and not recorded or recording ends before game does!!!!


----------



## Beerstalker

Set it up to record whatever show is in the guide after the game.


----------



## dennisj00

And the app has "Record if Possible" or "Definitely Record". I always use "Record if Possible" and set it to two DVRs so I don't knock something else out unless it's really important.


----------



## rbrome

I've been having lots of problems with this app in the past two months. It usually won't complete/confirm the process to scheduling, and it never gets recorded. In fact, out of at least four times I needed to use it in the past two months, I don't think it worked any of those times. Is this app just broken now?


----------



## rbrome

I just loaded up the new iPhone OS 4.0 beta 3 on both an iPhone 3G and 3GS. On both, the DirecTV app crashes immediately on startup.


----------



## SockMonkey

rbrome said:


> I've been having lots of problems with this app in the past two months. It usually won't complete/confirm the process to scheduling, and it never gets recorded. In fact, out of at least four times I needed to use it in the past two months, I don't think it worked any of those times. Is this app just broken now?


The app isn't broken for me, it works fine. Others have had problems with their DirecTV.com accounts in the past (which this app uses to get the ids of your DVR receivers). A call to DirecTV to get it straightened out has fixed other people's problems in the past. Perhaps that would be something to try.

Also, I see you installed OS 4. As far as I know, this current version has not been approved to run on that version of the OS. Until a version is released that states it supports OS 4, you can't expect it to function.

Bob


----------



## Shaddow

rbrome said:


> I just loaded up the new iPhone OS 4.0 beta 3 on both an iPhone 3G and 3GS. On both, the DirecTV app crashes immediately on startup.


Yea same thing here on the GM build of 4.0. Hope they have an update ready close to the 21st


----------



## Holydoc

We just upgraded our phones to the Moto Droid and the Android Incredible. I will download this app to see how it works for us.


----------



## Shaddow

Shaddow said:


> Yea same thing here on the GM build of 4.0. Hope they have an update ready close to the 21st


New version works on 4.0


----------



## TheMoose

DirecTV iPhone app version 1.9.6 now available (after updating to iOS 4.0)
It says iOS 4.0 compatible & improved reliability.


----------



## dpfaunts

I have an iPhone4 running the Directv app (I'm pretty sure I have the latest app since I am not prompted for an update). The sceen comes up with the spinning circle and just hangs. I have rebooted the phone and also toggled the clear login at startup. No luck. I did use the app successfully on my old 3G. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## SockMonkey

"dpfaunts" said:


> I have an iPhone4 running the Directv app (I'm pretty sure I have the latest app since I am not prompted for an update). The sceen comes up with the spinning circle and just hangs. I have rebooted the phone and also toggled the clear login at startup. No luck. I did use the app successfully on my old 3G. Any suggestions appreciated.


I have the iPhone 4 as well. No issues here. Maybe try deleting the DirecTV app and then reinstall from the app store.

Bob


----------



## TheMoose

dpfaunts said:


> I have an iPhone4 running the Directv app (I'm pretty sure I have the latest app since I am not prompted for an update). The sceen comes up with the spinning circle and just hangs. I have rebooted the phone and also toggled the clear login at startup. No luck. I did use the app successfully on my old 3G. Any suggestions appreciated.





SockMonkey said:


> I have the iPhone 4 as well. No issues here. Maybe try deleting the DirecTV app and then reinstall from the app store.
> 
> Bob


I just opened up the DirecTV app on my iPhone 4 & it worked with no problems too.
Are you on wifi, Edge, or 3G?
On Edge mine takes a long time to fire up but is pretty quick on 3G & very fast to open on wifi.


----------



## dpfaunts

I've tried on 3G and wifi. I'll uninstall and reinstall the app. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## dpfaunts

dpfaunts said:


> I've tried on 3G and wifi. I'll uninstall and reinstall the app. Thanks for the advice.


Thanks, that resolved the issue!


----------



## SockMonkey

dpfaunts said:


> Thanks, that resolved the issue!


Great news! Enjoy!


----------



## ibooksrule

Holydoc said:


> We just upgraded our phones to the Moto Droid and the Android Incredible. I will download this app to see how it works for us.


if you left an iphone for an android it would not be an upgrade but a downgrade actually


----------



## SockMonkey

"Holydoc" said:


> We just upgraded our phones to the Moto Droid and the Android Incredible. I will download this app to see how it works for us.


Wait, you "Upgraded" to android phones and you want to install the iPhone app on them???? Am I just misunderstanding something?


----------



## SockMonkey

Version 1.9.7 just came out.


----------



## Steve1971

SockMonkey said:


> Version 1.9.7 just came out.


Doesn't seem to add much, and still no native iPad support


----------



## dpeters11

Steve1971 said:


> Doesn't seem to add much, and still no native iPad support


But some important bug fixes, so a good update.


----------



## Doom878

Sorry if this is the wrong thread. Any news on iPhone steaming from the DVR?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

No news yet...


----------



## Doom878

Thanks. If I'm understanding correctly, Dish's application supports streaming from the DVR to iPhone via Wifi _and_ 3G?


----------



## dpeters11

It is quite hard to tell if something you're setting to record is on the HD channel. I believe it's the first one, but never sure. In the case of today, we were out and knew we wouldn't be back for the start of the game. If I accidentally recorded the SD version of the game, I'd suffer the wrath of the wife. Doing a search for Bengals did not show HD anywhere, including description. Even a 12 and 12-1 would have worked for me. I ended up doing it by channel and then saw the HD logo.

Is the first channel always going to be the HD version?


----------



## SockMonkey

"dpeters11" said:


> It is quite hard to tell if something you're setting to record is on the HD channel. I believe it's the first one, but never sure. In the case of today, we were out and knew we wouldn't be back for the start of the game. If I accidentally recorded the SD version of the game, I'd suffer the wrath of the wife. Doing a search for Bengals did not show HD anywhere, including description. Even a 12 and 12-1 would have worked for me. I ended up doing it by channel and then saw the HD logo.
> 
> Is the first channel always going to be the HD version?


Although I agree with what you said about it being hard to tell the SD from HD channels, I am left questioning why you just don't set the Hide SD duplicates setting to ON in the app settings.


----------



## mrfatboy

I wish you could customize the channel list in this app. I don't need or want to look at all 1000 channels. I just want my 30 or so channels that I watch in my list.


----------



## dpeters11

SockMonkey said:


> Although I agree with what you said about it being hard to tell the SD from HD channels, I am left questioning why you just don't set the Hide SD duplicates setting to ON in the app settings.


Ok, now I feel stupid. Either I forgot the options were there, or I didn't realize it. Though I also notice that it was set to show channels I get, and I saw the Sunday Ticket listing for the game when I was searching for it.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

I schedule most of my records (even series) from my phone, as the UI is faster and better.

But if I schedule two in close succession, it loses the 2nd one.

I just tried to set the series "BAtman: Brave and the Bold" and "Human Target" within the span of a minute. The 2nd one was not scheduled, I checked 30 minutes later and it wasn't there. I tried it a few minutes later and it worked.

This happened last week when scheduling a Grand-Am race (not series) to record and then an Indy Car (also not series) one. This one didn't come though in the timeframe of over a day.

Delaying record requests is understandable. Especially if it's a series where the first episode doesn't even show up for a week!

But dropping record requests is not acceptable.


----------



## SockMonkey

Not sure if this has been requested yet, but one major feature we need added to this app is the ability to set the additional series recording options. I'm talking about number of recordings to keep, the type (first run, repeats, both), etc. This shouldn't be too difficult to add since you have to select if you want to record the series or just one episode. Look forward to having these options. 

Thanks and Happy New Year!
Bob


----------



## ibooksrule

I agree that is a missing feature we need. Also would be nice to know if when I set something to record if there is a conflict just like the receiver tells me. Have had things conflicting and allot of the time it's a show that will repeat later. It's not often I have 3 things trying to record at once but I have missed things because the app did not tell me I had 2 scheduled recordings already. 

Gosh 10 years ago who would have thought we would have an issue like this. I remember first getting a VCR and then a TiVo where I could record something and watch it later never even thought about having 3 things recording at once as an issue.


----------



## SockMonkey

Version 2.0.2 was just released in the app store. Unfortunately it seems that the major additions are useless (to me) Facebook and Twitter sharing options. I'd really like to see additional series recording settings (see my prior post) before this type of stuff.


----------



## Vinny

What we really need is a DirecTV iPhone app similar to the new iPad app that has recently been released.


----------



## The Merg

Looks like v2.0.2 was just released today. Some new features include integration with Facebook/Twitter and being able to pay your bill via the app.

- Merg


----------



## Combat Medic

I just tested this app over a VPN to my house. Everything worked as though I was in my bedroom. I know it is of limited use but will make slingbox easier.


----------

